# white discharge from pregnant Doe



## Hollywood Goats (Dec 2, 2010)

She was bred 2.5 months ago and has a ton of white discharge almost a steady stream, and for 3 days now! for the first day it was pretty steady and now the is almost nothing. 
Is it normal? if not what is wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2010)

I would say that that is not normal. I would say either an infection or an abortion is going to happen.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree, sounds like she's slipping it.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 2, 2010)

Is her temp normal?  Normal behavior?  Eating ok?

Get a temp, and if it's above normal it could be a vaginal / uterine infection and it might be time to call a vet.

If she's got a normal temp, acting and eating ok, and behaving normally, it could be she's aborted / absorbed the kid and just 'flushing' herself out.

Only way to know for sure is an ultrasound, because a pregnancy test might test incorrectly right now b/c of hormone fluctuations.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 3, 2010)

That dos'nt seem right to me either. Im in agreement with the other posts.   Hope you find out whats going on soon.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 3, 2010)

You all are way more experienced, thankfully, and I'd have never thought that.

My pygmy doe had the same thing happen to her - thick white goopy discharge.  She was still with the buck at that time so I figured he was still trying to do his job and what I was seeing was his "leftovers" if you know what I mean.  I thought nothing of it because she wasn't off at all, no temp, still eating/drinking/all the good stuff.  She's a silent heat gal, so I'm unsure if she's come into heat or not since she was bred in Sept.  I haven't found anything that resembled an aborted fetus, but then again they have a huge area that I don't comb every day searching for thesevthings so she could have aborted and I'd never know.

Guess I'll have to wait until March to find out - Good luck, Hollywood - I hope that's not what happened!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll see if I can take her temps, she hates to be touched so it might be tricky.
She is acting normal, eating, drinking, running, escaping and is even being friendly to my other goat! 
It wasn't gloppy just kind of like this doe in the "losing the plug" picture although more clear than that.
http://www.jackmauldin.com/management/detecting_labor.htm 

I haven't seen anything even close to what looks like an aborted fetus, and the area isn't that large so I would see it.

Thank you all!


----------

